# iPhone photos



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

I have always been pleased with the results of the camera in my iPhone 4 as shown by these two shots from my desk. Being a Scot, my notepad is the blank side of a printed calendar (the show through is obvious).


----------



## CubaMark

Nice shots, SINC. I particularly like the phone pad...


----------



## tilt

I think I might have the same phone Sinc. Is that an ancient Panasonic cordless by any chance?

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence

That phone pad would make a nice skin overlay on an iPhone touchpad,
Now, Why doesn't Apple have an app to allow that?


----------



## Aceline

Nice shots


----------



## chrisburke

One of my fab iPhone shots I've taken.. This one was actually taken with my old 3G... Proof that lighting is the most important part of photography... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crawford

Love the hydrant. 

This is one of my favourite iPhone pics:

Henry and Ralph


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> I think I might have the same phone Sinc. Is that an ancient Panasonic cordless by any chance?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry tilt, I didn't notice your question until now, some three months later. LOL!

Yep, you nailed it!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Hilton Head, SC - Sea foam fun


----------



## jimbotelecom

Jekyll Island, Georgia - stranded Jelly Fish


----------



## jimbotelecom

Atlantic sunrise


----------



## Oliviadavid

This is one of the better cell phone cameras still.


----------



## wonderings

this is one I took in July when I was out in Utah on a road trip. iPhone 7+.

IMG_0282


----------

